# Black Fox



## Fabner1 (Jan 24, 2009)

I saw a Black Fox walking along the edge of the cut soybean field behind the house yesterday. I didn't know what it was at first because I have only seen one other in my life and it was mounted. It did the classic jump up in the air and came down on a mouse or something in the grass. Really cool. The Black is a color faze of the Red Fox. Like Black Squirrels are a color faze of the Gray Squirrel and can be born in a Gray litter.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

My guess is the grey fox.

Could be a cross, but they're not very common around here.


----------



## Ricky Missum (Jan 10, 2003)

It was in the Kensington Metro park many moons ago!~ When I stopped in the admin. building the folks who run the park stated that"OLD BLACKIE" had been living in the park for many years!!!! May not be very rare to some, but you never know if you'll see another!


----------



## Fabner1 (Jan 24, 2009)

FREEPOP said:


> My guess is the grey fox.
> 
> Could be a cross, but they're not very common around here.


I know Gray Fox. This was BLACK! Grays are smaller than Reds.


----------



## multibeard (Mar 3, 2002)

It was what is called a silver fox. Black hair mixed with silver/grey hairs. I have only seen one in the wild in my life time

I got one on the Michign State Campus years ago.:lol:

Sister of a native American friend brought in an old silver fox neck piece to where I had a fur/trap display for 4-H exploration days. I bought it to ad to my fur display.


----------



## Mister ED (Apr 3, 2006)

Great find!

Here are a couple of pics of a Cross I got a couple years back.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

Wow, that's cool Ed. I think you probably should've had it tanned by now.


----------

